# Other Pets > Birds >  Vomiting and feathers in eye

## Rezizizizi

I'm praying that someone here has knowledge of budgies because no one else has helped on other forums.

My budgie, Lemon, has suddenly started vomiting or regurgitating (not sure which) and his feathers keep getting in his left eye. I haven't the slightest idea what happened.

I've been trying to keep a healthy diet and keep all dangerous things away from them and as far as I'm aware he hasn't ingested anything. I was gone all morning to visit my stepdad and so they were covered up all morning but I gave them veggies and fresh food etc. when I got home. 

I just don't know what to do and my cockatiel died after vomiting, not eating, not drinking, not taking formula and she just suddenly got sick and I'm worried that it's just that all over again. If anyone can help at all I'd be more than happy because Lemon is my pride and joy and I can't lose him.

----------


## Spiritserpents

You need to take him to the vet, asap. None of us here can give you proper advice, but be aware that birds are *excellent* at hiding any symptoms of being ill until they are seriously ill indeed. There is a good chance your bird has actually been sick for weeks, or even months.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-20-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

Unfortunately Spirit is right, birds are extraordinarily good at hiding their illness.  Your bird needs a vet ASAP. 

As for having two birds ending up vomiting makes me suspect heavy metal poisoning.  How old is your house and the paint in your house?  Lead paint is a serious danger to birds since they love to nibble on anything and everything.  Cheap cages can also be sources of lead and/or zinc poison.  There are actually a lot of sources for heavy metal in houses that can easily go unnoticed.

----------

_Booper_ (07-20-2017)

----------

